# A couple from Mrs. Barbarian



## The Barbarian (Jan 20, 2017)

Old Rail Station in St. Louis, now a hotel.






 .
Seattle waterfront


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 20, 2017)

The second one is really cool. It does lean left a bit but a very interesting shot.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jan 20, 2017)

Actually, turns out the first one was mine.  Somehow, I had her camera and got the railroad station.    The pano is hers, though.


----------



## Rick50 (Jan 20, 2017)

If she is doing this well you might have to start looking over your shoulder.


----------

